# Trapper and Predator caller magazine?



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anybody have any old issues that they want to part with. I got my brother started trapping and i cant find my stack of old issues and he should read them during the summer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have any old magazines but I just joined NDFHTA and you get a subscription free when you join. It is a good mag?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Fallguy, yes i like it alot. I just got my first issue when i joined the LTAHA and i get a subscription. 10 issues a year.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

is there a certain species you want info on so i can dig through mine and find some related to that species good for you for getting another person interested as well


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I got him started on beaver and rats and he is like a sponge. It's great he is getting me back into trapping(i haven't been doing much for the last 6-7 years). 
I am mostly looking for stuff on rats, beaver and mink. I figured next season he can go with water sets and i can get him started on fox and coyotes. 
He is an electrician and does work for a lot of farmers, so he is working on getting a pile of land to trap. He is 50 and he's like a 16 year old just starting. He wants to trap 300-400 rats next year and 40-50 beaver. He is even talking about taking a weeks vacation just to trap!!
IT IS AWESOME!!  I love seing someone getting into trapping that much, so i am doing everything that i can to help.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Snowshark said:


> IT IS AWESOME!!  I love seing someone getting into trapping that much, so i am doing everything that i can to help.


My hat is off to ya.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i will see if i can find any im sure i have some in one of the stacks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If I remember hearing (or reading) correctly, T & PC now has their own talk forum.

Smitty


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

tom miranda has a great book on water trapping it is called competition water line trapping and it covers everything


----------

